# Just pulled my HR10-250 out of the mix. Now what to do with it.



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just had my HR10-250 deactivated and replaced with a HR21-700. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. It's a USA original because it was in the second shipment. If I try to sell it on eBay would I want to pull the card and not include it in the sale? There is no PPV owed on it or any thing but not sure if the buyer would need a new access card anyways..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Depending on the CSR the buyer gets when he goes to activate... he may or may not be able to reactivate it using that card. I've personally been able to but YMMV. 

Either way, you can't advertise that the card comes with it as DirecTV has been known to have eBay pull those auctions. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SParker said:


> I just had my HR10-250 deactivated and replaced with a HR21-700. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. It's a USA original because it was in the second shipment. If I try to sell it on eBay would I want to pull the card and not include it in the sale? There is no PPV owed on it or any thing but not sure if the buyer would need a new access card anyways..


Correct the buyer would need the card number but not the card.I had to pay $20. for a new card and had to send the old card back to DirecTV to activate my HR10-250.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

SParker said:


> Just pulled my HR10-250 out of the mix. Now what to do with it.


Boat anchor. !rolling


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Boat anchor. !rolling


Still makes a great HD OTA box and it still will do 200 hours of SD.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

SParker said:


> I just had my HR10-250 deactivated and replaced with a HR21-700. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. It's a USA original because it was in the second shipment. If I try to sell it on eBay would I want to pull the card and not include it in the sale? There is no PPV owed on it or any thing but not sure if the buyer would need a new access card anyways..


Hook it back up. Use it to backup your critical HD viewing in SD, as the HR21 will drop recordings.

Lost in SD may not be close to Lost in HD, but missing a episode entirely is a lot worse.

jdg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Boat anchor. !rolling


A boat anchor with DLB.

I'm using mine for SD so now have 200 hours recording,DLB,better graphics plus OTA tuners.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And OTA!!!


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

I will continue to use my HR10-250 till the day it dies a horrible and used up death. 

After all, it's still a DVR thats fully functional. (That I Paid Alot of Money For A Long Long Time Ago) I use it as a backup for some of my shows too. Makes a great teaser when guests stay over. (Might get them to Switch to D* and make 50 bucks too) They get a to play with a DVR that has HD Locals OTA that work great. 

And when it finally bites the dust, I am sure I can convince D* to replace with a nice spanking new or refurbed HR**-*** Because they love to keep nice paying customers like me HAPPY ! Every 6 months or so that is


----------



## rickyble (Jul 17, 2007)

Might want to think about doing away with it. It is the only known dvr in the universe that can be used to record ota hd. You will not find anyother dvr that can do that except building your own with mythtv.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

rickyble said:


> Might want to think about doing away with it. It is the only known dvr in the universe that can be used to record ota hd. You will not find anyother dvr that can do that except building your own with mythtv.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## rickyble (Jul 17, 2007)

No actually Im not. Unless something has changed within the last few months there isn't another one and will never been thanks to the powers that be in the movie/film industry. You can buy sd at walmart on some polaroids etc and a few others but no HD.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

rickyble said:


> Might want to think about doing away with it. It is the only known dvr in the universe that can be used to record ota hd. You will not find anyother dvr that can do that except building your own with mythtv.


Uh, I wouldn't go THAT far - you DO realize that all D* DVR's do it as well, either self-contained (HR20's) or with the AM-21 add-on.

But I do agree, keep it for OTA HD &/or OTA subchannels NOT carried by D*, as well as SD backup...


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

rickyble said:


> Might want to think about doing away with it. It is the only known dvr in the universe that can be used to record ota hd. You will not find anyother dvr that can do that except building your own with mythtv.


windows media center can record in hd. vista media center can record in hd plus record the 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

rickyble said:


> No actually Im not. Unless something has changed within the last few months there isn't another one and will never been thanks to the powers that be in the movie/film industry. You can buy sd at walmart on some polaroids etc and a few others but no HD.


There are a large number. Directv DVRs do OTA HD (yes, some require an AM21). The PVR software on the PC does as well (Media Center, Sage TV, Beyond TV, etc.) Tivo S3 and TivoHD units do also.


----------



## rickyble (Jul 17, 2007)

I didnt think the newest directv did ota. It doesnt even have the antenna inputs. I went to tivo and you are right. They changed the tivo hd and added the ota. When they first came out they had the input but would not record it or transfer it.


----------



## rickyble (Jul 17, 2007)

Directv newest doesnt do ota.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

rickyble said:


> Directv newest doesnt do ota.


Yes they do. All of the HR20 / 21 / 22 HD DVRs are capable of recording HD OTA signals. Some of them do require the additional AM21, but all of them support recording OTA HD signals.

HR20

AM21 (for HR21 / HR22)


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

rickyble said:


> I didnt think the newest directv did ota. It doesnt even have the antenna inputs. I went to tivo and you are right. They changed the tivo hd and added the ota. When they first came out they had the input but would not record it or transfer it.


The TivoHD and Tivo Series 3 did OTA HD from day 1. What they didn't have then was Tivo-To-Go or MRV, those came with later updates.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

If nothing else, I plan to keep my old HR10-250 to use when my HR20-700 finally either has drive problems or fails all together.

That way I can re-connect the HR10-250 and still be able to receive D* while I wait for a replacement for my HR20-700.

The only thing I should need to do is call D* and have the HR10-250 added back to my account.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

I sold my HR10-250 on Ebay for parts. Got about $45 for it.


----------



## markandsusan (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in the same situation. I have an expanded (750GB drive) HR10-250 that I'm not using as of this weekend. Is it worth anything, or should I just Goodwill it? (The latter idea hurts a little since I paid--and I weep to think of it now--$1,4000 for it not quite four years ago.)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know if I would be so anxious to get rid of a HD DirecTivo now that another agreement has been signed between DirecTV and Tivo.Who knows what might happen?.Maybe an upgrade offer from DirecTV to switch out the old for the new?.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> I don't know if I would be so anxious to get rid of a HD DirecTivo now that another agreement has been signed between DirecTV and Tivo.Who knows what might happen?.Maybe an upgrade offer from DirecTV to switch out the old for the new?.


 , for now I'm just keeping it inactive in my entertainment center.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would keep it and then when the NEW Directivo comes out they will offer to SWAP OUT your HR10-250 for the new one plus a new 2 year commitment and maybe a few dollars.

I have swapped out mine twice for 2 HR21-700s and they forgot to pick them up and I have OTA so I use those DVRs (each with 1TB of space) to record ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX in HD which I get via my OTA antenna and then I use my HR21-700s to record everything else so I can record 4 things at once downstairs and 4 things at once upstairs in my bedroom.


----------

